# Anyone used a sinewave



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

before in adding lows in a track?

I have heard others mention it but dont know how they added the sinewave. 

And has anyone played with a subharmonic generator?

I am thinking sinewaves would be more easier to control but who knows. I am talking about adding content that is below 20hz.


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

I experimented with a midi keyboard to add sine wave bass to music, but my old P3-700 was too slow to process the mix without an odd delay so it never worked well for me at the time. I did use Izotope Ozone to add subharmonic effects to the garage band recordings we did. I would add the effect to only the bass guitar track to give it an insane evil sounding growl for metal songs, and a lesser effect with less harmonics for blues and jazz.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I was looking at the Eventide plugins for some of their Anthrology package but I have never used their stuff so I am not sure. Their seems to be alot of stuff out their that maybe be able to augment sounds below 20hz-5hz but its just a matter of finding out what works and how.

I just saw the suggestion of using a sinewave on a google search and wondered how if anyone has done this.


----------



## chonc (Jun 9, 2009)

I've used pink noise with heavy eq (and low pas filter) together with a compressor sidechain with the trigger being the original source and worked just fine.

I also like reFuse's LowRider plugin, which basically do what you want (adding some subharmonic sine synth) and sounds pretty good too, you can also add some overdrive to the synthesized content for more growl.

If you only want to enhance (not add) low content to a signal Ozone 3's multiple band compressor and wave's maxbass can do the trick.


----------

